
GitHub CodeQL - CraftThatBlock
https://github.com/github/codeql
======
floatingatoll
Semmle, maker of CodeQL, was acquired by GitHub in September 2019 (104
comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21007776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21007776)

------
nhance
Tools are getting so good. I remember just a few years ago it was easy to make
an impact in a hundred different directions.

This is impressive

